# NDSU FLW Bass Fishing Team - Recruiting



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was wondering if any undergraduate students would be interested in creating a team for the FLW Collegiate Bass tour. I have added some more information.

NDSU Bass Fishing Club
New bass-fishing club offers students the chance to win lucrative scholarships in televised events 
While most student clubs are content competing for bragging rights on the intramural field or in the classroom, members of the North Dakota State University bass-fishing club could hook as much as $1 million in a new nationwide collegiate bass-fishing league called FLW Outdoors' National Guard College Fishing. 
The league offers fishing clubs at colleges and universities nationwide the opportunity to compete in bass-fishing tournaments for scholarships ranging from $10,000 in qualifying events to $50,000 in regional championships to $100,000 in the national championship. Ultimately, the top college team in the nation also faces the world's top professional anglers in the Forrest Wood Cup for a shot at winning as much as $1 million - bass fishing's biggest award. 
Club teams that finish in the top five in any qualifying event advance to a regional championship that awards a new Ranger 177TR bass boat wrapped in school colors to the winning club and $25,000 to the winning club's school. From there, the top five teams in each of five regional championships advance to the National Guard College Fishing National Championship for a shot at winning another boat and $25,000 cash for the club and $50,000 for the club's school. The national champs then advance to the biggest event in professional bass fishing, the Forrest Wood Cup, for the chance to win as much as $1 million, which will go directly to the winning angler. Even if they finish dead last in this prestigious event, college anglers will receive $7,000 in the pro division. They will also receive use of a Ranger boat wrapped in school colors and a matching Chevy tow vehicle for the tournament.
Tournament participation is FREE to all full-time undergraduate students, and FLW Outdoors' National Guard College Fishing even supplies boats for each tournament. The organization also grants each participating club a travel allowance based on their distance from each event. Clubs that qualify for regional championships and the national championship will even be featured in national television coverage on FSN (Fox Sports Net).
Students interested in joining the NDSU Bass fishing club should contact Ben Brettingen at [email protected] or [email protected]
2009 FLW National Guard College Fishing Payouts

QUALIFYING EVENT PURSE

PLACE	CLUB	COLLEGE	TOTAL
1	$5,000	$5,000	$10,000
2	$2,500	$2,500	$5,000
3 $2,000	$2,000	$4,000
4	$1,500	$1,500	$3,000
5 $1,000	$1,000	$2,000

All teams receive a travel allowance based on the distance traveled to the tournament. The top five teams from each event advance to an FLW National Guard Regional Championship.

FLW NATIONAL GUARD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP PURSE

PLACE	CLUB	COLLEGE	TOTAL
1	$25,000*	$25,000	$50,000
2 $12,500	$12,500	$25,000
3	$5,500 $5,500 $11,000
4	$4,000 $4,000 $8,000
5	$3,000 $3,000 $6,000

*Winning team's club receives a Ranger 177TR with a 90 horsepower Evinrude or Yamaha outboard wrapped in school colors.

All teams receive a travel allowance based on the distance traveled to the tournament. The top five teams from each of five FLW National Guard Regional Championships advance to the FLW National Guard National Championship.
. 
FLW NATIONAL GUARD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP PURSE

PLACE	CLUB	COLLEGE	TOTAL
1	$50,000*	$50,000	$100,000
2	$25,000	$25,000	$50,000
3 $12,500	$12,500	$25,000
4	$10,000	$10,000	$20,000
5 $7,500	$7,500	$15,000

*Winning team's club receives a Ranger 177TR with a 90 horsepower Evinrude or Yamaha outboard wrapped in school colors plus $25,000.

All teams receive a travel allowance based on the distance traveled to the tournament. The winning team will qualify for the $2.5 million 2010 Forrest Wood Cup for the chance to win as much as $1 million. The team will also receive the use of a Ranger boat and Chevy truck wrapped in school colors. All prize money earned in the Forrest Wood Cup will go directly to the team members.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont think your average NDSU student knows what a bass is! :lol:

This is walleye country, hell, we only have one decent bass lake in the entire state and thats clear over by Bismarck.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I dont think your average NDSU student knows what a bass is! :lol:
> 
> This is walleye country, hell, we only have one decent bass lake in the entire state and thats clear over by Bismarck.


One of the best is far from Bismarck!!! :wink:


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

What is it like 75% of the students that go to NDSU are from minnesota...I think there are a few bass over there, right? ha ha :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is a bass? oke:


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> What is a bass? oke:


It's one of those guitars with only four strings. My cousin plays one, but I don't know why you'd try to find one in a lake!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> What is a bass? oke:


Only the single greatest fish species the good lord ever blessed this planet with. Flame me if you must, but you know it's true!

So how's it work? What would one have to do to get in on this?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a bass? oke:
> ...


First you got to get permission to be a "NDSU fishing team". Theyll laugh at you.

Than youll have to start a "NDSU fishing club". Youll have to recruit, advertise and go to those stupid NDSU organizational meetings.

Than youll have to make money, so you can travel to competitions, get a boat, etc etc etc.


----------



## coombia21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anybody know if this got anywhere. I am a freshman at NDSU and I miss competitive fishing and would like to start fishing up here in Fargo on a team.

Thanks in Advance


----------

